# Birthday CARD from beloved??? Prepare to laugh!!!



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 26, 2013)

Last week I had a birthday and received a card from my "younger-than-I-am" wife - she will be 66 in less than a month!!!

I read:





And then when I opened it!!!





WHAT WAS SHE TRYING TO SAY?????


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2013)

That you're older than dirt, Terry! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## kathyth (Dec 26, 2013)

Very funny!! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Happy Birthday! [BIRTHDAY CAKE]


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 26, 2013)

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## slowpoke the tort (Dec 26, 2013)

Ha ha so funny


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 27, 2013)

It is funny and Happy Birthday.


----------



## mctlong (Dec 27, 2013)

Haha! Thats funny! Happy Birthday!


----------



## AnnV (Jan 5, 2014)

LOL! True love....


----------



## pam (Jan 5, 2014)

2 funny


----------



## wellington (Jan 5, 2014)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY DAY. Love the card and your wife's sense of humor


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 5, 2014)

That your old.


----------

